# Bits of "stuff" in Aquasoil II?



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

*Bits of "stuff" in Amazonia II?*

I just set up a tank with some new AS II and there are little bits of orange/tan stuff mixed in everywhere. The tank was completely cleaned before putting in the AS, so no old substrate or anything like that. Anyone else have this stuff in there AS II? Any idea what it is? I'm not using power sand either, just straight AS II.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I had that a bit in my Africana


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

i notived a couple of pieces of the pumice stones in my 9L bag of AS II, but not anything thats distracting from the dark look of it.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I had a few little orange/yellow bits in mine too. Also some sticks, etc. Nothing to worry about. Once the plants take off, you won't even see the substrate!  I've had the same things in regular Amazonia as well. I guess it's just part of the manufacturing process or materials?


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

now that its been in the water for a bit ive noticed the orange particles. this is my first experience with aquasoil.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

alright found out the orange/yellow stuff is actually clay.


----------

